
2018 Isn't the Year of the GNU Hurd - christianbryant
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNU-Hurd-Half-Way-2018
======
christianbryant
The lead up to and spike in 2013 was likely partly due to the GNU project's
30th birthday. To celebrate, version 0.5 of the GNU Hurd was released
September 2013. Also, it appears the 2012 and 2013 Summer of Code sessions had
some influence. As I am very eager to use a pure GNU Hurd-based OS in future
projects, I do hope we see more activity and interest. Summer of Code is a
good idea and maybe simply celebrating every birthday moving forward with a
hackathon would help (wink).

